# [merged] Francis Back to Houston?



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Francis Back to Houston???????*

Insidehoops linking Houston to Orlando for Francis in addition to LA and Seattle. Rumor is that they might be interested in expiring contracts.

Not sure how I feel about this. So many questions:

I wonder if Steve would be excited about returning and if he could handle being a contributor verses "the star"?
How would JVG/Francis 2 be?
Would Steve and TMac be able to get along?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Francis Back to Houston???????*



> The Lakers are "aggressively" pursuing a trade that would send forward Lamar Odom to the Magic for Francis in a multiplayer deal, NBA sources told the Orlando Sentinel on Friday.
> 
> [...]
> 
> The Houston Rockets -- Francis' former team -- have picked up interest in the past few days to make a "dramatic move" with the Magic.


http://www.orlandosentinel.com/sports/local/orl-magic1806feb18,0,6770895.story?track=mostemailedlink


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Francis Back to Houston???????*

that would be interesting


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Francis Back to Houston???????*

i was one of the first people in houston to start hating stevie, and i still do, but if we could get him back for anything that doesnt involve tmac, yao, or rafer, i would gladly see him back in a houston uniform, esp if we can put him at the 2.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Francis Back to Houston???????*

Since this could happen...what would be his #?

23?

Personally, I dont want him back here.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: Francis Back to Houston???????*

No, no, no. T-Mac and Steve Francis together? Yao Ming would get 7 shots a game, max.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Francis Back to Houston???????*

I cant' believe this is even a possibility... I'm not even gonna think about this unless it actually happens, then I'll be devastated


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Francis Back to Houston???????*

hah, this is not happening.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Francis Back to Houston???????*

TNT shut this rumor down, saying there is only a 1% chance of it happening and laughed at the rumor.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: Francis Back to Houston???????*

magic officials said that the lakers have not contacted them about francis, if he ends up in houston, the rockets could be the first team with 3 max players


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Francis Back to Houston???????*

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3670131.html



> It's not going to happen. It can't. It won't.
> 
> If you put Yao Ming and Tracy McGrady off limits — and they are — and gave Orlando its choice of everyone and anyone on the Rockets' roster to add up to Francis' $14 million-plus, you cannot come up with a deal the Magic would take.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Since there is a rumor about SF3 in H-Town*

Ok, I think it would be possible if we get Steve Francis in town.
Denver is shipping out K-Mart
Houston is shipping out DA, and maybe Swift
Orlando doesnt want Steve Francis anymore
New York has the rumor getting other big guys

I think this Trade would works and everybody gets what they want.
Realgm Trade ID: 2973379
Click Me

What do you guys think?
Expecting some response

P.S. First BBB.net post for me, but i have been on this forum anonymously. Just decided to get involved. lol


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Since there is rumor about SF3 in H-Town*

Welcome to the boards. It looks like a nice trade in that we wouldnt be giving much away but we are already struggling to have good chemistry in this team and adding Stevie would kill the effort of getting chemistry.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Since there is rumor about SF3 in H-Town*

Yeah, I figured, SF3 has some attitute problems. But it is hard to say, ie, Rasheed Wallace. He used to be the bad guy, now he is all cool and back to be the all-star. I wish SF3 would be a great guy for us to have. And yes it's a huge gamble. I really wish the Rockets would go to the playoff, but i dont think we would go any further than last year which is the first round. Maybe get Moochie back as a "staff" from the off season to build some great chemistry.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: Since there is rumor about SF3 in H-Town*

Francis really isn't all that bad of a guy. He's not the punk with a bad attiitude that a lot of people have pegged him as. He's made a few bonehead mistakes here and there and those are the things that stick out in peoples' memory and opinion about him.

If JVG ever woke up and realized he can change up his offense a little, Francis would make the Rockets close to a championship-calibar team. I think trading Anderson and Swift would definitely be worth it because Swift--except for his rare good game--has been nothing but a dissapointment this season and then Anderson is a little old and injury-prone and Houston has two solid young two-guards in Head and Bogans. 

I feel like Francis would be willing to work alongside McGrady. He loves Houston because Houston loved him back more than any other city ever has. He's a fan favorite there and I think he'd make a few sacrifices in order to help make the Rockets a contender.

Francis would definitely play at point guard for Houston, so he'd have to contain his shooting a bit. But I think if JVG worked on his offense he could allow Francis to still be a potent scoring option such as Billups is in Detroit and Parker in San Antonio.

If you put Francis and McGrady on the same perimeter together, other teams are going to have matchup problems, and on the break things could be even scarier for the Rockets. Then, you still have Yao down low giving you production on offense in the halfcourt set. 

The biggest problem I'd see in this trade would be a severe lack at power forward. I don't think Swift is contributing like he should, but by losing him I think Houston would definitely need to find another one this offseason. But I will say that Chuck Hayes has been great with his rebounding and hustle. I just wish Juwon would give that much effort on a consistent basis because he has the size and offensive ability to be a little better than the decent player he is.

But to sum everything up, I would be extremily happy if Francis came back to Houston. lol take it one step further and bring back Rudy T as well.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Since there is rumor about SF3 in H-Town*

I like this for Houston but, we do give away our starting and backup PF''s which would make Chuck Hayes and David Lee our PF's. Also, Denver gets screwed in this deal as they should be able to get much more for Kenyon unless teams are scared.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Since there is rumor about SF3 in H-Town*



jworth said:


> Francis really isn't all that bad of a guy. He's not the punk with a bad attiitude that a lot of people have pegged him as. He's made a few bonehead mistakes here and there and those are the things that stick out in peoples' memory and opinion about him.
> 
> If JVG ever woke up and realized he can change up his offense a little, Francis would make the Rockets close to a championship-calibar team. I think trading Anderson and Swift would definitely be worth it because Swift--except for his rare good game--has been nothing but a dissapointment this season and then Anderson is a little old and injury-prone and Houston has two solid young two-guards in Head and Bogans.
> 
> ...


Very Nice, It's seems like you know what your talking about. . .


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Since there is rumor about SF3 in H-Town*

I think this is pretty good for Denver because there is about 5M gap between K-Mart's contract and Swifts, and yet they are the same type of player. As I said this is a gamble. Lamp can be good (dont forget we still have him), and he is only 20. If he is signed in the off season, rocktets can be a good team.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Francis Back to Houston???????*

i doubt this is going to happen


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Francis Back to Houston???????*

please no


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: Since there is rumor about SF3 in H-Town*



jdiggidy said:


> I like this for Houston but, we do give away our starting and backup PF''s which would make Chuck Hayes and David Lee our PF's. Also, Denver gets screwed in this deal as they should be able to get much more for Kenyon unless teams are scared.


Its hard to actually say that our team would be worse w/ such a good player, but we would be. Stevie is NOT a bad guy, he's an ignorant player that doesn't like to be coached, or follow any kind of structure. Even his own brothers think Steve would benefit from listening to his coaches and teammates more (BEYOND the Glory). *He's a turnover dribbling nightmare remember, that's why everyone wanted Tmac in the firtst place????*

Yeah he makes good dunks, sometimes makes the clutch shot, but he ain't takin this team anywhere they haven't been with him before or without last year? The First rd of the playoffs BUT NOT THIS YEAR. We're not makin the playoffs this yr people, get it thru your skulls. There's like 30+ games left and we're 10 under .500, and have yet to win a division game? If you wanna make a blockbuster deal, let's get someone who has actually been a successful playoff player, like KG, or Ray Allen, heck how about Paul Pierce??? These are guys who would WANT TO PLAY w/ Yao and Tracy to WIN SOMETHING. Not just to get outta a bad situation then ***** about not liking his shots, or how 'stressed he feels', remember that?

STEVE JUST NEEDS TO TAKE HIS *** TO NY OR DEN, SO THEY CAN BE HIS 3RD TEAM IN 3 YRS....


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Since there is rumor about SF3 in H-Town*

All good points BUT, lets keep in mind that we would probably play Steve at the 2 instead of the 1 unless Rafer is part of the deal. If we get to keep Rafer then the challenge would be to get Steve to buy into being the 2 guard.

No, he cannot run an effective fast break but, he wouldn't be call on to do that. Can you imagine Rafer coming up the middle of the floor and having to decide whether to distribute to Tracy on one wing, Steve on the other, or Yao trailing. SWEET!

I would only have Steve play PG in emergency situations only. When Rafer is out, let TMac run the point.

Only thoughts. If we lost Rafer then I would completely agree with everyone that Steve coming back would be a bad idea.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: Since there is rumor about SF3 in H-Town*

You honestly think that Houston has the pieces to trade for KG, Ray, or Pierce? That's crazy talk. The only players those teams would take in a trade for any of those players are Yao and McGrady. And you know Yao and McGrady are off limits. Secondly, Francis wouldn't have to lead the Rockets anywhere. He'd be the third fiddle. Do you actually think a team consisting of McGrady, Yao, and Francis could not work out. If a coach can't work with that then he should find another job.

Francis has turnover problems, but guess who else is up there among the league's worst in turnovers? Steve Nash, Gilbert Arenas, Joe Johnson, TJ Ford, and Paul Pierce. Turnovers don't mean a player can't play.

Don't give to much hate to Francis. Houston didn't do much with Francis when it comes to the playoffs and that's a direct result of the lack of talent that surrounded him. Francis didn't have an experienced Yao or a superstar in TMac. He's never been in a situation like this before. Like I said, if JVG couldn't work with this then he should find another job.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: Since there is rumor about SF3 in H-Town*

..


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Since there is rumor about SF3 in H-Town*



jworth said:


> If you put Francis and McGrady on the same perimeter together, other teams are going to have matchup problems, and on the break things could be even scarier for the Rockets. Then, you still have Yao down low giving you production on offense in the halfcourt set.


I see where you're coming from. But putting Francis back on this team negates the 50% shooting max salary big man we have in the paint. Even with Francis at the 2 means less touches for McGrady, and definitely less touches for Yao. To me, this team has been successful when it has gotten Yao the ball efficiently and let him feel his way into the game. With McGrady and Francis you have two gifted playmakers but they are still shoot-first guards. 

The contract worries me the most. He doesn't really address the pressing needs of this team -- outside shooting, passing, perimeter defense. Yes, it would be nice to have a third option like Francis but when you look at his salary and what he gives the team, it's not worth it IMO.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Stromile, Howard, Head, and Sura for KG


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Francis is a bit not worth it. He has a very big salary, and doesn't fit our needs. Instead, I would trade for Okafor or Howard. 

And not KG because he's starting to show his age....


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: Since there is rumor about SF3 in H-Town*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I see where you're coming from. But putting Francis back on this team negates the 50% shooting max salary big man we have in the paint. Even with Francis at the 2 means less touches for McGrady, and definitely less touches for Yao. To me, this team has been successful when it has gotten Yao the ball efficiently and let him feel his way into the game. With McGrady and Francis you have two gifted playmakers but they are still shoot-first guards.
> 
> The contract worries me the most. He doesn't really address the pressing needs of this team -- outside shooting, passing, perimeter defense. Yes, it would be nice to have a third option like Francis but when you look at his salary and what he gives the team, it's not worth it IMO.


I know what you mean. It's definitely a risk, but good luck to Houston at finding a role player who can be a consistent scoring threat. Francis doesn't take care of the Rockets' shooting needs, however if JVG used him right he can play similar to Tony Parker. Parker is a guard who scores the majority of his points in the paint, and Francis has very similar abilities when it comes to speed, quickness, ballhandling, and putting the ball in the basket. With Francis constantly giving Houston a slashing threat, McGrady could get more open mid-range and outside shots and there would be less standing around with the shooting guards.

And if you remember, Francis was solid on defense his one season with JVG. His contract is questionable and risky, but in no way is it worse than say Juwon Howard's.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Francis is a ballhog. We don't need ballhogs....


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

edyzbasketball said:


> Francis is a bit not worth it. He has a very big salary, and doesn't fit our needs. Instead, I would trade for Okafor or Howard.
> 
> And not KG because he's starting to show his age....


I wouldnt mind lamar Odom, jsut his contract is a bit scary...


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm guessing ya'll have heard that Francis has been traded to NY for Ariza and Penny. So he won't be a Rocket again--at least not now.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Isiah is the dumbest GM in the NBA. Garnett finally came out and asked to be traded. He even went as far as to say New York would be a good fit and Isiah didn't figure out a way to make that happen.

15 Mil Exp Contract (Penny) vs. Garnett or Francis

Like Marbury and Francis will really share the ball. Neither Curry nor Frye will ever see the basketball again. What did I miss here? Is he saying that Channing Frye is better or will be better than Garnett?


----------

